# 2010

## .

,          .
     .

             . 
         , *        !*

       ,       

   !     .     .  "   "    .     -    .      ,    .

----------


## .

*    .
*
  -   .  ( -   .    ) 

- 7703363868,  - 770301001 

/ - 40101810800000010041   1     .  705,  - 044583001, / - . 



     ,     . 



*   .*

 7710030933  770701001   . (-       )

  40101810800000010041

 044583001   1     .

  - 45286585000

----------


## cleose

- "      ,     ", .   "45286575000"?      , (  )   .?

----------

,         .

----------

> ???


    45286585000

----------


## .

*   . -
*
  - (  -   )

 7802114044  780201001

/ - 40101810200000010001       . - . -,  044030001, / - 



*   . -
*

  - (-      

 7812014120  781301001

/ 40101810200000010001       . / - 

: 40288563000

----------


## cleose

,  ?       45286555000

----------


## .

** 

     (  -   )

 7802114044  780201001

/ - 40101810200000010022       . - . -,  044030001, / -

----------

45000000000(((

----------


## .

> 45000000000(


 
       ,     .

----------

> 45286555000


*cleose*,    ,     10 ,   .



> 45000000000(((


  .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,   ,       ,      :Smilie:

----------

* :
*
 :      ,  048073001, 
 40101810100000010001,
:     (-       ), 
   0278055355,   027401001.

----------

* :*

 :      ,  048073001, 
  40101810100000010001
:     (-         ), 
  0275016083,   027401001.

----------


## .

> ,


    .     ,      .      ,    .
,    " ,   ",    .     ,    .
**,    ,     ,   .     .

----------


## cleose

,    ,   ,      45286555000(          ,   1)
     ? 45286575000     ?

----------

.,  ,      ? (  ?)       45286555000,   ? :Frown: (((
 45286585000?
 45286575000?

----------


## Snaky

> .     ,      .      ,    .
> ,    " ,   ",    .     ,    .


      ,       ,

----------

> .,  ,      ? (  ?)


,              . ?     ,          .

----------


## saigak

2010 .  :  .

----------


## cleose

> *Snaky*,    ,        .
>     .     ?


  ,          45286555000.

----------


## .

*saigak*,    ,         :Frown: 
        ,

----------


## .

*Tanywind12*,       ,  .       :Frown:         . 
!!!         ?   :Frown:

----------


## DAK

** 

            :

    (-  )
 7710030362  770401001
 1     . 705
 044583001 / 40101810600000010102
 39310202090071000160

   !!!

----------


## 2006

,    
http://w6.fz122.fss.ru/index.php?section=g&service=92

----------


## .

* 2006*, ! -      ,   .      .  ,      
 :Smilie: 
    ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

(71 )... - , ,    .

----------

* 2006*, ,     )       ,      :Smilie:    - .      -   :

*     ( )   * 

    (     ()   )

  7106015458	  710601001

/ 40101810700000010107

       . . 

 047003001

                  ,      .

 :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

( - 40294501000). .

----------


## saigak

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/strah_vznosi/
        .   ...

----------

,        ?

----------


## .

**,    .

----------

@   .     ,      .      ,    @

      ?

----------

> ?


    105   
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_moscow/asv/       .

----------


## msw

. 
806-   45268595000
812-   45268554000

----------

** 

    (     ( )   )
 2308014320  231001001 
       ., .

/ 40101810300000010013      040349001 
 ()

----------

,    ( , . , .7)   45286575000

----------


## Nik1412

.   ,        ,  ""    ,       ,      .     ,         .
  :
http://www.ifns.su/index.html
    .
     -   , ..   "".

----------


## Juliya_d

,      
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/pers_count/2321.html

----------

,        .... ,        :yes:

----------


## vituk

** 

    (-   .   )
 7703363868  770301001
 1     . 705
 044583001 / 40101810600000010102

----------


## .

,     -     .

----------


## finekss

. .,      -    .      -  ,   ""  .  -         08.12.2009,        106  "(   )",      .       -  -, ,      ,         (..         -       !) ,  .   ""    
   (   ),     -   ,      .

----------


## .

> -  ,   ""  .


  ,         .             .           .        .
   ,   ?    ,    ,      ?   ,  ,  ,        :Frown: 
    ,     .     ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## finekss

,  -   ,        .      :
1)            ,    
http://w6.fz122.fss.ru/index.php?section=g&service=92,      ,     (          ),    -       (     40101,  40402,      )
 ,  -      ,       ..,  -     ( ,     -     ),   -     .
2)        , , ,             (, http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/)          ,      .          ( , ,   14,   01),    , , ,   -  .
  -       (),         106  (  )       .       ,    ( )       (      ),    -   ,      (    24.11.04  106 ""    08.12.2009). ,   ,  ..    .

----------


## .

.     ,      .             .
:    ,     ,        :Frown: 
:      ,

----------


## .

** 

.  .-            . :
    (-      ), 
/ 40101810700000010010,      , ., 
 047888001,
 7604006689, 760601001, 
 78401000000

** 

     (    )
 7606008723
 760401001
/ 40101810700000010010
         .  047888001
 78401000000

----------


## .

** 

    (  -        )
 6228008939  622801001
      . . 
 046126001
 40101810400000010008
 6140100000

----------


## .

** 

    (-   )
 4401001182  440101001
         .
 043469001  40101810700000010006 
 -?

** 

 4401005123  440101001,    (-      ), 
/ 40101810700000010006,        . , 
 043469001, 39310202090071000160, 
 34401000000

----------


## .

** 

    (    )
 6163013494  616301001
  40101810400000010002        
 046015001
 60401000000

** 

    (  -      )
  40101810400000010002        
 6165019614  616401001
 046015001
 60401000000

----------


## .

*    :*
 2466001885/  246501001
:     (   )
 :      
/ 40101810600000010001
 040407001
 04401000000

*     :*
2466039624
:      1 () -   / 04194020950
 :      
/ 40101810600000010001
 040407001
 04401000000

----------


## .

** 
/ 40101810700000010003        . , 
:     (-    ) 
 045773001 
 57401000000
 590401001  5904100537

** 
/ 40101810700000010003       , . 
:     (    ( )   )
 045773001
 57401000000
 590401001  5904084719

----------


## .

** 
    (     ( )   )
 4629026988  463201001
/ 40101810600000010001 
      . .
 043807001  38401000000

----------


## .

** 
    (          )
 1001040791  100101001
  40101810600000010006    .     048602001
 86401000000

** 
 1001021816,  100101001
:     (           )
 :   .    .
 048602001
  40101810600000010006
 86401000000

----------


## .

** 

    (   )
 3328101238  332901001
 17401000000
       . 
 041708001
/ 40101810800000010002

----------

